# top concealed carry guns



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

interesting poll!!!

http://www.usacarry.com/forums/conc...lar-concealed-carry-handgun-usa-carry-58.html


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Clicked on link wanted me to join before reading no thanks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Clicking on it took me right to the poll.

It is an interesting poll..... Thanks for that link boatnut

Wonder why the LC9 isn't on there though.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting poll. I like the wide variety of firearms listed. I personally carry a sig 238, I saw it was towards the top as far as number of people responded. 

Its a great gun, solidly built and the recoil is nothing compared to some other small frame pistols. I think it would be more popular if it was a little cheaper, although with a lower price tag, it probably wouldn't be as high quality. 

I have shot the lc9 and a couple other .380s. Most hurt my hand with the recoil. Maybe hurt is the wrong, word. It was uncomfortable shooting them. Shooting the 238 was a night and day difference. And you can't go wrong with the good looking 1911 design!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the link Mike. Looks like a nice forum to start reading.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Socom said:


> Interesting poll. I like the wide variety of firearms listed. I personally carry a sig 238, I saw it was towards the top as far as number of people responded.
> 
> Its a great gun, solidly built and the recoil is nothing compared to some other small frame pistols. I think it would be more popular if it was a little cheaper, although with a lower price tag, it probably wouldn't be as high quality.
> 
> I have shot the lc9 and a couple other .380s. Most hurt my hand with the recoil. Maybe hurt is the wrong, word. It was uncomfortable shooting them. Shooting the 238 was a night and day difference. And you can't go wrong with the good looking 1911 design!


I looked at a lot of the subcompact 380's as well as 9's and ended up going with the Sig P938. Just liked the feel of it and like the night sights. Shoots very well.

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p938-nightmare.aspx

I just wish CZ would come out with a nice sub compact


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

your poll is flawed... the Glock G19 (160votes)& G23 (140 votes) are the same frame guns, identical in size, just different calibers. so that would give the GLOCK 300 votes compaired to the LCP's 254 votes we have a clear winner folks


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> your poll is flawed... the Glock G19 (160votes)& G23 (140 votes) are the same frame guns, identical in size, just different calibers. so that would give the GLOCK 300 votes compaired to the LCP's 254 votes we have a clear winner folks


Do a google search on "glock leg." Lots of winners there too.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> your poll is flawed... the Glock G19 (160votes)& G23 (140 votes) are the same frame guns, identical in size, just different calibers. so that would give the GLOCK 300 votes compaired to the LCP's 254 votes we have a clear winner folks


ain't MY poll...now I can see why you get all these death threats LOL


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i also find it odd that the LC9 isn't included. good post though


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

boatnut said:


> ain't MY poll...now I can see why you get all these death threats LOL


That's why I carry a Glock


----------



## Outdursman (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice chart to see the numbers all lined up like that.


----------

